# Good Places to Stay Between Sagres and the Spanish Border



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas of decent places to stay between Sagres, Portugal and the Spanish border during the winter months? We are planning our first winter trip for early 2012.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

There are 2 places you can stay at in Sagres and they are both freecamping . You can see photos of them on our blog see link .

You wont have any problem finding places to camp in Portugal

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-28-tues-08.html

Paul


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Going from the Spanish boarder towards Sarges. Take the first turn off the coastal motorway and head towards the sea. The first village you come to (only about a mile down the road) turn right at the village and just round the corner is a car park.

You can stop there unless it has changed since I was there last.

The village is called Castro Marim 

Andy


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

The Algarve is quite Portuguese in the east around Tavira, Fuzeta and Olhao. After Faro, towards Lagos it is more package holiday resorts and then these give way to the rugged coastline around Sargres.

Less than two hours via the motorway from one end to the other..... if you are over wintering, you'll have plenty of time to find 'what floats your boat'.

Very few of the camp sites are located right next to the beach, but it is often only a 10 - 20 min stroll.

You'll struggle to fine a bad place, so wherever you stay, you'll have plenty of chance to chat to fellow Brits who will offer plenty of advice.

That said, a started for 10.

Camping Municipal, Fuzeta is a small friendly site next to a nice beach, with a number of Brits staying for the winter. You can often free camp nearby (except when there is a market on). There is a train station in the town, so you can explore much of the coast. Fuzeta is a small fishing town with fresh fish (meat and veg) available in the market/

Camping Orbitur Quarteira. A much bigger site in a larger resort. It's a 20 min walk to the town and beach , with plenty of places to shop, eat and have a beer. The site has a pool. The likes of Haven, etc have static vans on site, useful (in season) if friends want to visit for a while. Vancansoleil will sell you Camping cheques (£9 each + admin charge) which you can use to pay for your nights. When we stayed there last (two years ago) you could get 14 nights for 10 cheques, which worked out at less than £7 pn for a pitch inc electricity. http://www.vacansoleil.co.uk/soleil-cheques/

In addition...... a couple of years ago, free camping was relatively straight forward, with the occasional tale of people being asked to move on.

Once you are there you'll work out what you like.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*good places to stay between sagres and spanish border*

hi,

just getting ready to start writing a list when i read zepp,s blog, all the places they stayed are fab,we,ve stayed at some of them twice, which for us is unusal, but as soon as you park up,just talking to any of the other van,s,you get co.ods of their favourite places.

hi zepp, wish we,ed stayed an extra day somewhere,we were about 48 hours in front of you ,it would have been nice to meet somebody else off the forum, we dident pay at lecate either,barriers up and being repaired when we arrived,stayed a few days ,friends live there,and then something went wrong again,lifted the barrier,and thats when we left,you must have arrived same day. small world.

just keep your map book handy,everybody will write on it,but enjoy,such an easy life down there,cant wait to get moving again.

mags


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: good places to stay between sagres and spanish border*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> just getting ready to start writing a list when i read zepp,s blog, all the places they stayed are fab,we,ve stayed at some of them twice, which for us is unusal, but as soon as you park up,just talking to any of the other van,s,you get co.ods of their favourite places.
> 
> ...


Hi Havingfun
Would have been nice to meet up maybe next time .

We only intended to stay a lecate for one night but since it was free we stayed for a few extra nights , very nice aire also there is a cheap campsite next to the aire . We were parked next Chascass from this forum.

Paul


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We parked behind the tourist office in Sagres with about six other vans in early May this year. We had driven along to the large cobbled carpark by the fort but there were no vans overnighting there.

If you are cutting across inland towards Spain we found a good cheap municipal site at Castro Verde near Beja. Again we were on our own but apparently it's quite popular for overwintering.

Enjoy your travels

Steve


----------

